# How deep are your roosts?



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

How deep are the roosts in your coop?


----------



## Shalva (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a dozen buff orpingtons and barred rocks (12 total chickens) and I have two roosts... 2x4's that run the length of one side of the coop... so 8 feet... one is lower than the other... I have hardware cloth underneath and use two dog crate pans under the roosts that pull out for easy cleaning...


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

So it's 2" in depth? 

Did you round the edges?


----------



## Shalva (Jun 21, 2012)

Keith said:


> So it's 2" in depth?
> 
> Did you round the edges?


no I was told not to round the edges and that they are much like pigeons and prefer a flat perch so I left it alone


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I used some old railing posts I had sitting in the shed. They are maybe 2 or 3 inches round. I also have a 2 x 4, wide side up running along one wall that they use.


----------



## TopTop (Jun 21, 2012)

I have heard a 2x4 laid flat works well, especially in cold weather. My birds make do without a roost or nesting box. Small flock, currently 12 birds. Flat floor with straw. They lay eggs in one corner opposite the entrance, roost in the straw in the corner nearest the entrance. In cold weather they hunker down in the straw which keeps their feet warm. In hot weather like this some will sit on an old table outside others line up on the chicken ladder. They seem happy, my egg to bird ratio rarely goes below 80%, usually 90-100%.


----------



## LdMorgan (Jun 20, 2012)

I use Home Depot baluster rail. It's about 1.5" square, with slightly rounded corners. The hens seem very happy with it.

I have two roots, set level so the hens don't compete for the highest roosting place. (Heh! There isn't one!)


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I have always used tree limbs. My husband would cut off as straight as possible limbs, about a 2 1/2 to 3 inch diameter. So far it has worked well for us.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i have 2x1 with rounded edges running the length of the coop


----------



## musketjim (Jun 21, 2012)

A couple 2x4's set at different heights and I keep them flat so they can keep their feet warm.


----------



## gator (Jul 13, 2012)

Lumber yards have white pine 1x3s(cheap) which I cut a 45deg edge about 3/4 in our girls love them!


----------

